# Blogging mamas?



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

Just wondering how many blogging mamas there are here. I'm just getting my feet wet and would love to chat with some others who are already doing it.

Thanks!


----------



## featherstory (Jun 7, 2010)

I feel the same way. I've had blogs for years, but I've recently really gotten into it and I'm progressing and feeling really good and committed to it. I'd love to talk to other blogging mamas.


----------



## BubblingBrooks (Dec 29, 2009)

I blog, and I desperately need my blog to be more professional in look. I have a pretty huge following, Bigger then I imagined even.
There are 80 followers, but the other day we switched addys, and I left the new address at the old one, and the one post has had over 800 hits in 3 days time!
Brainstorming ways to get blogger to look and work better for me. My own dot com would be cool, but its not affordable right now.


----------

